# Heater Core?



## Blondie (Jan 8, 2013)

I got in an accident last month (front end damage only) and the insurance company surprisingly decided to fix my 06. Original damage estimate was $9300, and we're now well over $12k.

I picked up the car last week to find almost an inch of standing water in the passenger floorboard. Nothing else in the car was wet and the idiot service tech said he heard sloshing water when he pulled it up, but didn't think it was worth mentioning.

The shop called me on Friday and said they think it could possibly be the heater core. The heater worked fine when it I had picked it up earlier in the week (before taking it back for misfire on cylinder 7). 

Anyone ever heard of this happening with the GTO? I've seen in on the G6 forum after a cracked or blocked AC duct. Thanks!


----------



## Blondie (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like it's not the heater core after all. And I'll be without my goat for longer while the collision shop attempts to find the source.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not uncommon for these cars to have water leaks.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 8, 2013)

I know leaks are common, but I've never had a leak in the 2+ years that I've owned my goat. I've never had a funky smell from mildew or mold. It seems likely that it's something residual from the accident or the repair work they've done in the past 7 weeks that they've had my car.


----------

